# Help ID - Collection Point Unknown



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Thoughts?

View attachment 160586

View attachment 160587

View attachment 160588

View attachment 160589


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

looks like a Blue Diamond Rhom to me.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

The Piranha arrived at the LFS not long ago. At first it had brillant red colors on the gill plate, and a very prominent humeral spot. Now - not so much.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Interesting...it could be the photos, but it looks too compressed and short bodied to be a rhom.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

looks like a rhom and it has one nasty looking scar above it rhit eye/gill plate


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like a altuvie IMO, i dont think its a rhom...........


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i would guess rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The heavy spotting and poor body shape suggests S. rhombeus. Certainly allow the fish time to recover with good feeding and care. Then resubmit photos a few months down the road.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

hastatus said:


> The heavy spotting and poor body shape suggests S. rhombeus. Certainly allow the fish time to recover with good feeding and care. Then resubmit photos a few months down the road.


Agree completely with the comments regarding the fish's condition.

It is at a local shop, and I am considering picking up, as when first came in, had stunning colors, but was quite shy. The longer it stays at this shop, the more the health of it diminishes.

I will let you know whether I nurse the p back to health.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

On the basis of the last pic, I would say its a Rhombeus.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmm i never seem to get this right do i...................got to admit i dont think i have seen many rhoms as heavily spotted as that one.................


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Dezboy Posted Today, 03:33 AM
> hmmmmmmm i never seem to get this right do i...................got to admit i dont think i have seen many rhoms as heavily spotted as that one.................


Then you must not see very many.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i say peruvian high back but thats just me and hastatus has way more knoweldge than me one these things soooooooooooooooo thats that


----------

